# fishing bridge at wayside park



## mattnlucy1809 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is the fishing bridge doing anything was going to try my luck sat night was wondering if anyone has done any good b etween the hours of 11pm untill daylight this isusually when i fish because I work grave shift and am usually sleeping during the day also I am trying to learn the best way to rig for fishing the bridge at night but need some info on what I should be fishing for in this time fram and how to rig for them. Ant suggestions would help thanks


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

There are ALOT of reds around there, we fish at night ALOT. That time-frame should be very productive. I would fish at least one pole with a lure, and one pole on the bottom with a carolina rig and cut mullet for bait.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

What way side park


----------



## mattnlucy1809 (Mar 23, 2012)

*way side park bridge*

Im talking about the fishing bridge right after you go under the graffiti bridge on the left is called wayside park but really its just the new fishing bridge they built its also not as long as the orginal bridge.


----------



## mattnlucy1809 (Mar 23, 2012)

*help please..lures and bait to use at night*

What lures do you suggest I use off the bridge and how do I fish the lures I have only fished the bottom off the bridge at night, can I catch sheepies ther at night or should I just be focusing on the reds also I know the sailcats were terible last year any change in this year on the bridge and are the whit trout biting at night and if so what are they bitting on and how should I rig up for them my wife likes to catch the white trout me I want a fight I caught just a few bull reds last year off the end of the bridge other than that a few sharks here and there but I want to be more prodictive this year and bring home more fish than the money I spen on tackle and wasted ice because 9 times out of 10 I am sitting there all night with no luck at all also can anyone give me any pointers on the best places to fish on the bridge I know you have to fight the crowds even late at night to get to the end and thats the only spot i caught the reds last year I know its alot of questions but again I caint learn if I do not ask ty you so much in advance for taking time out to help me out.:thumbup:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

mattnlucy1809 said:


> Im talking about the fishing bridge right after you go under the graffiti bridge on the left is called wayside park but really its just the new fishing bridge they built its also not as long as the orginal bridge.


Thank you.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

One suggestion is to get some green glow sticks (either the 3" or 6" stick), and tie it at the end of your leader with a loop knot just above the loop knot used to attach your weight (bank sinker) using a 2-hook rig with twisted dropper loops. 

Or, just a single twisted dropper loop if only wanting to use one hook. Lights attract bait which attracts predators, so it should work. Only way to know is to give it a try.


----------

